# WES - No updates on WES Assessment



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi All,

I had applied for WES assessment at start of this month and my transcripts and other documents reached WES office on 14th March. Even the "Track my package" option in my account shows that they have received a package with this tracking ID.

But my account was last updated on 16th March (2 days after documents delivery) and it says "Waiting for your documents". Even I tried contacting them using the contact us page and sending them the same query but I got response after few days that we have directed your query to concerned department and got no further response.

I'm worried that it has been over 2 weeks now since my documents were delivered and status was updated, there has been no update after that. 

Has anyone faced same issue or is this kind of process or waiting time expected? 

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You’ll need to have more patience. Do you realize how many people from your part of the world apply each year to come to Canada?


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> You’ll need to have more patience. Do you realize how many people from your part of the world apply each year to come to Canada?


Haha.. Thanks alot mate!! I understand what you mean to say and I'm being patient. I just posted because I heard that WES usually dont take more than 2 weeks to do assessment. I was just worried if I'm being exception in WES books . But as you said, let's just wait!! :couch2:


----------

